# LA = Back to Back to Back Titles? CAN WE SEE



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Will the Sparks get back to back to back titles?? Does anyone see it? 

I don't for all the LA fans out there (sorry) because ALOT of the top players out there that are with other teams with the D. Draft. 

Its getting harder & harder for LA to win the title too. 

We will see in Sept. WHO WILL BE THE CHAMPS?? 

ANY PREDICTIONS?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Will the Sparks get back to back to back titles?? Does anyone see it?
> 
> I don't for all the LA fans out there (sorry) because ALOT of the top players out there that are with other teams with the D. Draft.
> ...


With Cooper back i think Hst will give them a real run.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

No "final" predictions from me until the preseason is over and all of the signings and overseas players are in place.

That said, I love the West still. Sac, Houston and LA all look strong, along with Seattle. Seattle's new coach throws a monkey wrench into my thoughts there, I just don't know what to expect.


----------

